# Snake hunters



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not really and my husband has a phobia of them.
Putting out decoys in the dark and one slithers through the water. Not that uncommon hunting ponds. Turning on the mojo just before shoot time, my son has one go over his boot in the water. Ten minutes later I shoot the next one. It was just to close for comfort. We only shot ones within 3 feet of where we were standing in the water. Four snakes and 1 teal were killed when we called the hunt. It just wasn't worth it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sunrise


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TEX - THE SUNRISE PIC - SAYS IT ALL- if U never hunt your V - U WILL !!!!! neVer C what they were bred 4 - KUDOS !!!!!!!!!! JUST DOES not HAPPEN in a DOG park - snakes ? I'm with your spouse LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I felt I needed to add a warning about shooting snakes around gundogs. The shot will bring the dog in, as they will believe there is something there to retrieve. 
Cash is steady on shots, and I can tell him NO Bird. Other dogs need to be restrained or give the snake a pass if its possible.


----------

